# Seattle Area: Lynnwood Reformed Conference - March 20-21: Biblical Archaeology‏



## Augusta (Feb 25, 2009)

It's time again for the annual Lynnwood Reformed Conference held at Lynnwood Orthodox Presbyterian Church. It sounds really interesting, the title is "Great Discoveries in Biblical Archaeology." 

This year we have invited the distinguished archaeologist, Dr. Bryant Wood. Dr. Wood has dedicated his career to attempting to show the harmony between the historical and archaeological record and the text of the Bible. He is an evangelical, and affirms the inerrancy of the Bible in the original autographa. He is also the director of a group called "Associates for Biblical Research." You can see their website here: Associates for Biblical Research. It has a great many articles and pictures dealing with the archaeology of the Bible.

Here is the schedule:

Friday, March 20th: 

7:00-8:30 p.m.: Session 1: Great Discoveries in Biblical Archaeology: OT 

Saturday, March 21st: 

8:00 a.m.: Breakfast and Fellowship 

9:00-10:15 a.m.: Session 2: Great Discoveries in Biblical Archaelology: NT 

10:30-11:45 a.m.: Session 3: Digging up the Sin Cities of Sodom and Gomorrah 

12:00-12:50 p.m.: Lunch Break (food is provided) 

1:00-2:15 p.m.: Session 4: Uncovering the Truth at Jericho 

As always, nursery will be provided for all sessions. There is no registration fee: only a free will offering will be taken for those who want to have another conference next year . 

I hope we will be able to see you all there! This should appeal to a broad variety of people: anyone interested in the historical reliability of their Bible. That should prove to be a mutually edifying topic for us all. Dr. Wood also has a digital power point presentation illustrating all the great finds (he has actually supervised several of his own digs in the Middle East).


----------



## Augusta (Mar 6, 2009)

Anybody in WA going to come to the conference? I would like to meet some Northwestern PB'ers.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 6, 2009)

Ill be there!


----------



## Augusta (Mar 6, 2009)

Would like to meet you this time. I was stuck at the book table last year, and will probably be again this year. You will know where to find me.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 13, 2009)

Pricil and I will deffinately be there! I talked to a fellow from the BP church in Tacoma and he will be attending with another fellow. I am also hoping to get some of my baptist friends to come with me too.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 13, 2009)

Is anyone else in the area coming??


----------

